# Load Sensing Proportioning Valve ( LSPV)



## pacificsun (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi guys
I know some one here will be able to help.. I have a 1993 2WD V6 5 speed 
D21 and I have a leak in my LSPV. Nissan says it is a special order and will take a month or more. This valve is located above the diff and a little to the right. Is there a rebuild kit or is there somewhere else to buy one? I've tried the wreckers and the aftermarkets people with no luck... any help will be greatly appreciated.

Dave.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I've seen people just plain take it out and couple the brake line together. Gotta be careful though, the back end could lock up in an emergency braking situation and cause you to go ass-over-teakettle.


----------



## pacificsun (Jun 9, 2008)

That's kinda what I was thinking... I wonder if I can put an aftermarket in line brake valve in it's place...... like an bias control valve...


----------

